# OKI711WT Help



## Famleink (Nov 7, 2017)

We just purchased the OKI711WT printer and was so excited to use it, however, the quality of the print, when transfered to the shirt was HORRIBLE! It felt like we had just transferred a piece of paper bag to the shirt. We had used photoshop to rasterize the image with no luck. We are so bummed out about this whole process and wonder if it is even worth putting out the money to purchase the Transfer RIP program at this point. Can someone please give us some pointers? Or would you be able to send us a sample of an image that has been RIP so we can try it on our shirt? Thanks in advanced!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

have you trialed several papers?

maybe if you list the paper, print settings, prep process, press settings,
and show some images of your finished product, it would help others assess your dilemma better

as with anything there will be a learning curve, especially with a machine like this

i would be pouring over every related post/thread i could find here,
and talking to your paper/printer supplier for any tips/advice


----------



## Famleink (Nov 7, 2017)

We have been using the forever dark no weed transfer paper. The transfer process and look of image has been exceptional. The only problem is the "feel" of the image on the shirt. Even when we use Photoshop to rasterize the image, it still feels like a large piece of crinkle brown shopping bag. 

We had downloaded the trial version of forever transfer RIP and rasterized the image that way, but after applying it onto the shirt, the paperbag crinkle feeling was still there. 

What we would like to ask is if someone can please send us one of your images from the transfer RIP program so we can place it on our shirt to see the difference in the way it feels compared to what we have. 

Our frustration is pretty high right now because the printer isn't giving us the quality we were looking for. We would hate to sell the printer if it really is as a great as what everyone is saying. Thanks! 

You can send it to [email protected]


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

trial some different papers and see what you think,
image clip or joto or magic touch

here


----------



## rcrotty82 (Apr 19, 2017)

As easy as Facebook ads and Youtube can make our industry look, often times its not that simple. They're a million different products out there, its really a trial and error process to find the results you are looking for. You also must begin with reasonable expectations on your equipment and the limitations it comes with. You can't expect a dark laser transfer to have zero feel, its not a water based screen print, its going to feel like there is something there, well because there is. 

The software you are using is not going to make near the difference as the actual transfer paper you are printing the image on, so start in the Laser Heat Transfer section and look for what people are using. Try googling suppliers such are heat transfer nation and other reputable suppliers as they tend to only carry products which are proven in the industry. Good luck with your new printer.


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

I've been using the 920WT (big brother to the 711) for better than 3 years and I used the Forever Dark almost exclusively. If you're printing a larger filled area, the print will initially feel plastic like (the rasterization will improve that but still leaves it feeling thick). However, as the image is washed, the feel improves pretty dramatically.

The ImageClip for dark has a bit better hand to it "but" lacks the vibrant colors that you can achieve with the Forever. The ImageClip also has a bit more tendency to crack.

I think you'll find that none of the papers for laser are intended for large, filled in images. By definition, they're using toner against an adhesive .. no way to avoid the resulting feel.

That all said, for what it's worth, after over three years and a lot of prints both for local businesses, an online store, and Etsy sales, I have had exactly "0" complaints about the feel or durability.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

there you go

first hand experience

see if there is any superfluous aspects to your design and remove them,
or grab the rip as it does seem to help with the hand


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

But the OP said he tried the trial version of the Forever Transfer RIP and it did not improve the hand. Forever claims that the RIP is the answer to issues associated with their transfer. 

@Famleink, not sure if Uninet Premium laser transfer for dark is any better. Uninet is making bold claim that their transfer is good for 100 washes. According to them it has soft hand and matte finish.


----------



## Famleink (Nov 7, 2017)

Thank you so much! We would love to hear more success stories with this type of transfer paper. The reviews sound great from the company, but the paper is quite pricey to just purchase for trial purposes.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

You can produce vibrant color with Imageclip laser dark. The link shows photos with imageClip laser dark. There are white bleeding around the image of the first photo because the white image was not choked. The second was due to misalignment when the A and B sheets were married. I know the post is not related to the topic but what I am pointing out is ImageClip will produce vibrant color.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p4219713-post54.html

IMO it has softer hand than Forever. It is much easier to marry and weed. I don't own a CMYW printer but I use 2 pass printing. I use an old obsolete C5200Ne CMYK printer, that is at least 27 years old, and additional k toner/drum set filled with translucent toner.

Large image with very few and small cavities will have hand and crinkle. I discovered that laser polymer becomes brittle after 24 hours before wash. The hand got worse and cracked when stretched. So what I do is wait 24 hours. Repress the shirt covered with parchment paper using the same press settings for the transfer. Then stretch the shirt while still warm. It will crack some but returns to normal when relaxed.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

What you may want to do is rasterize the image with uniform dots like one of the members did in the photo in the link below. It breaks the image into small uniform dots. Instead of the screen produced by TransferRip.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p4105377-post17.html

The photos in the link below was rasterized the same way.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p3489241-post6.html


----------

